# spay/neuter appropriate age?



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a male and a female they are still young, 3 months today 
my vet whom I think is nice and a good person told me that he does this only after 2 years, since we have two he recommended to do the boy at 7 months and the male at 2years. He said in the end it's our decision but that he won't make them both before the 2years.
Now, I know everyone has different opinions on this but I find 2 years to be a bit excessive. what are your thoughts about this?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness never heard that one,my vet says 6 -8 months for a male and 6 months for female.You could end up with an unwanted litter if they're not done.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Two years does seem excessive especially for a small breed that will mature faster than a medium to large breed. I tend to neuter my females after their first heat and the boys, at 18 - 24 months for my large breeds and the toys two months after they start marking (or, about 9-12 months). 

This neuter thing is getting ridiculous. mom adopted two kittens from the pound and was told to have them nuetered once the are 2 pounds. I think that's nuts considering Feline Urological Syndrome. :/ We're getting the vet to write her a release allowing her to wait until they are at least 9 months old.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The problem is you need to have at least one of them fixed before your girls first heat cycle, otherwise you may end up with puppies. They can go into heat as early a 7 months. 

I don't get the vets rationale. Doing one before a year is okay, but doing both before a year is not? I don't get that at all. 

Every dog I've ever had has been spay neutered before 10 months of age- no ill effects here!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I wanna do them both at more or less the same time at around 6 months I think? he said he would do the boy at 7months just because I have also a female otherwise he wouldn't even do that! His opinion just surprise me a lot 'cause I have never hear anything like that.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've never heard anything like it! There are some difference in opinions. Some say around 6 months before they come into heat/ start marking, others say to wait until they are sexually mature around 1 year but I've never heard of anyone waiting that long! I think I'm of the opinion of around 6 months but it's personal preference and you do have to take into account size and weight of your pups and the fact that a spay is a more invasive procedure so if your girl is still small around 6 or 7 months, I'd get the boy done and wait until your girl is a bit bigger.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

What I have found with my girls over the years is that if I wait until after thier first heat, their 'lady bits' mature and stretch a bit. Working at the vet clinic, we have seen females spayed really young with tiny vulvas that don't seem to drain completely and have more issues with localized infections (bacterial and yeast). I know the heat cycle is messy and disturbing (especially to the poor boy having to share a home with her), but in the long run, it seems to help her out a bit. Males I wait until they're sexually mature after neutering my Gt Dane at 6 months and having him continue to grow ridiculously tall. Neutering before maturity keeps the growth plates in their joints from closing when they are supposed to changing the angles of their legs leading to other possible joint issues. 
Toy dogs mature faster than larger breeds, so you shouldn't have to wait two years to neuter. In a chihuahua, I would think 8-10 months would be safe. 7 months may be ok, too for a non-working/sporting companion toy breed.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I think spaying and neutering at around 6 months is fine for small breed dogs. I know every vet has a different opinion but I am not sure what you mean by he won't alter them both before 2 years? Personally I would find a new vet for their spays/neuters.


----------

